# Collage



## kyektulu (Oct 24, 2005)

*We have been doing alot of collage on my art and design course.
It really annoys me I spend hours just doing one little peice as I am very intricate and fussy in every peice of art work I produce.
It reminds me of primary school alot just dosent feelright for an adult course... I want to get painting! 

Anyone actually do collage as a hobby?*


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 25, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *We have been doing alot of collage on my art and design course.
> It really annoys me I spend hours just doing one little peice as I am very intricate and fussy in every peice of art work I produce.
> It reminds me of primary school alot just dosent feelright for an adult course... I want to get painting!
> 
> Anyone actually do collage as a hobby?*


My mother did an arts course a couple of decades ago!  As well as learning all about the artists themselves and different styles of painting, they also had to do collage!  Collage is art, painting is art and I think that the more you learn of the various art forms the more ingenious you will be in your painting.
I think it is just another way of getting your brain working as they do when teaching us algebra - I mean how will I use algebra to do the washing or cooking? 

 I know you can do it, so just try to be a little patient dear.  You know how much we are looking forward to seeing some of your works.  

PS was painting pictures with Granddaughters (6 and 8 years).  We were using water colours and I was showing them how to do a 'wash'.  They thought that was very clever especially when they knocked over the jar of water!  That really is a very good wash Grandma - I was told !!!


----------



## Abstract (Dec 19, 2005)

We incorporate a lot of collage in to our work in college, and I do find it quite an effective technique myself, but the unavoidable fiddleiness of it is rather annoying, and the glue always finds a way to get attatched to your fingers...


----------



## Asariel (Dec 21, 2005)

I do collage... however in a neater and tidier way... on the pc. Well, manipulation of photos and cutting and mending them together. Now to be honest whether thats also considered collage, I dont know, but just thought i might mention it. I can allways send a sample of what I mean if you still dont understand.


----------



## Dachux (Dec 21, 2005)

I have also made some collage using Adobe Photoshop and other softs. That doesn't mean I have lost the main point of this kind of art. You still got to deal and solve composition, colours and tehnique. Collage in some way has moved into multi-media art. 

When you are working on computer, you have other and more facilities to complete your idea. Sometimes it's comfortable to sit and just click your mouse. But I agree that collage, what is made from paper by your own hands, has mysterious charm, that doesn't have prints.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 21, 2005)

digital collages as well. I like photoshop quite a bit, see my pic " blood" on forum. it isn't real, and it is meant to be funy, not terifying...


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 21, 2005)

*I havnt tried collage on my computer... sounds good I have to give it a try, no glue either... ideal! 
*


----------



## Dachux (Dec 22, 2005)

that's right


----------



## Asariel (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes, they are much neater, and in some cases actually they open doors through which 'manual collage' don't. But as previously mentioned doing things with your own two hands does give more of a sense of achievment. Then again, i think its wrong to think of digital collage as a simple thing where one clicks repeatedly on a mouse. There's a lot more work and acuracy behind it.

Maybe at some point later on Ill post some photomanipulations of mine up.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 22, 2005)

me too. The one I posted the other week isn't really what this threadusers are looking for, I guess.


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 23, 2005)

* Im looking forward to seeing your works Asarel and Cornelious! 
*


----------



## Asariel (Dec 24, 2005)

Haha, great, as soon as I pass the 15 posts Ill be able to show you what sort of collage I do... until then I ask for patience... Hehe


----------



## cornelius (Dec 24, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> * Im looking forward to seeing your works Asarel and Cornelious! *


troubles with transferring fyles from my old comp to my new one... DAMN!
Gonna have tos tart over new, since the old computer hasn't got the power to manage internet...
I'll try my best


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 24, 2005)

*Its ok guys there is no rush, I will be on Chronicles for as long as this site is running. 
*


----------



## Dachux (Dec 31, 2005)

I haven't done much of collage out of paper. But this was one of my engrossing expirements. This method is nothing new, it is simply based on the pirnciple of mosaic. So I was cutting little squares (2x2.5 cm) of paper and pasting them on cardboard and that's all!!!


----------



## cornelius (Dec 31, 2005)

looks great, nice work!


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 31, 2005)

Really glad to see there are artists amongst you!
And Dachux, that looks great 

Ive let this side of my creativity down by not drawing or doing collages for wayyy too long. Last collage I did was painting mixed scenes upon art class walls...


----------



## Dachux (Dec 31, 2005)

HieroGlyph said:
			
		

> Ive let this side of my creativity down by not drawing or doing collages for wayyy too long. Last collage I did was painting mixed scenes upon art class walls...


 
ty much  

and it's never too late to start that doing again... 

btw - Happy New Year and may your all wishes become true!


----------

